# What Week Did You Deliver & Twins Weights?



## Jonesbaby19

Hi ladies :hi:

I hope you've all had a lovely week. 

Just wondering what week in your pregnancy you delivered your twins and what were your babies birth weights were if you don't mind sharing? :flower:

DH & I attended a multiple birth parent education class this week facilitated by our hospital, which was very informative and worthwhile :thumbup:. The multiple birth educator who took our session said that we would mostly likely be induced at 37 weeks (if we don't go into labour before then) as our hospital considers that week to be optimal for twin deliveries, which my obstetrician had already advised me of previously. But the multiple birth educator did also say that most twin Mum's don't make it that far along, and deliver somewhere between weeks 32-36 (I think 60% of Mum's was the ratio she said). 

So I'm curious to know what week you delivered your twins and what your babies birth weights were? 

Thanks so much in advance :hugs: xx


----------



## mowat

Almost 40 weeks. Babies were 7 pounds 10 ounces and 7 pounds 7ounces.


----------



## messica

Delivery at 34.5, weighed 5.1 and 5.12 respectively :)


----------



## marymoomin

35+3 5lb13 and 4lbs 13. No nicu


----------



## BabyHopes1974

37 weeks and 6 pounds 14 ounces and 5 pounds 15 ounces.


----------



## star1

34+6 weighing 5lb12 and 5lb2. One night in SCBU for bigger baby only


----------



## twinmummy06

34+1 weighing 5lbs 13oz and 4lbs 7oz. 3 weeks SCN.


----------



## wannabeprego

my twins arrived at 28 weeks, DD 2lbs 5 oz, and DS 1lb 4.8 oz, DD had 2 month NICU stay and DS had a 4 month NICU stay


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

37+6 and they were 5llb 5oz and 5llb 9oz x


----------



## Curlymikes

They were born at 36+1. 6 lb 15oz and 5 lb 14oz. They are b/g twins.


----------



## Blue12

38 weeks 
6lbs 15oz
6lbs 1oz


----------



## AngelUK

37 weeks by planned c-section. Weights were 6.6lbs and 6.39lbs. No NICU for us either. I have fraternal boys


----------



## MoonWomb

36w 2d fraternal boys, 6 lbs and 6 lbs 13 oz


----------



## Twinmum87

34+1. 4lb 6oz and 4lb 2.5oz. 15 Days in SCBU.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thank you so much ladies for responding! It's so interesting to read all the different delivery weeks & coinciding birth weights. Congrats to you all on your twin blessings xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Fraternal boys. Born at 31 + 3
3lb 8 & 3lb 14
8 weeks in scbu although Ben could have left after 6 weeks but stayed to keep his brother company!!


----------



## Bumblebee117

36+2, girl weighing 5lbs12oz, boy weighing 5lbs6oz


----------



## starnicole

36 weeks, fraternal boys. Twin A weighed 4lb 2 and B weighed 4lb 1. A was in the NICU for 3 weeks and B for 2 days.


----------



## Alpha

Identical girls; 33+2 due to preeclampsia. They were 4lbs 8oz and 4lbs 4oz and needed 53 days in NICU, all for feeding problems.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

34+2
4lb 3
3lb 14.5
11 days in scbu x


----------



## ~Brandy~

36w it was alot of work to keep them in that long! Born naturally frat girls 5lb 3oz and 5lbs 12oz. No NICU home within 24 hours.


----------



## MommyPrice

I developed cholestasis, so I had a c-section at 37+4 weeks. Scott was 6lbs 11oz, and Gavin was 6lbs 06oz. 

I never thought I'd make it that long though. My singles were born at 38+0 weeks, and at 38+2 weeks. Also, I was 1.5 cm at 31 weeks, 3cm at 34 weeks, and 4cm at 36 weeks. Based on how fast I dilated with my singles, I thought for sure I would end up having mid-late November babies. Never dreamt that I would make it to December (and even then, I never went into labor!).


----------



## DragonflyWing

32 weeks, baby A was 4lb3oz, and baby B was 3lb12oz. 3 weeks in the NICU, came home on the same day.


----------



## MommyGrim

34w 4lb 9oz and 5lb 11oz 
10 day NICU stay


----------



## Shezza84uk

36+6 twin 1 was 6lb twin 2 was 7lb xx


----------



## claralouize

32 weeks weighing 3lb 8 and 4lb 3. 
We had a 5 week nicu stay.


----------



## DoubleTFun

34 weeks 4lbs 13oz 12 days in NICU, 4lbs 6oz 15 days in NICU. Went into labor and dilating so I had a C section after 1 week of being sent to the hospital 3 times. Before that I had a smooth pregnancy.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thank you so very much for contributing everyone. I really enjoy reading everyone's experiences. 

Keep them coming! xx


----------



## tazgirl

37+6. Induced. Twin A 6lb13, twin B 7lb 14
Home within 24 hours


----------



## Milly747

37+3. Twin boys twin 1- 6.3lb and twin 2- 5.7lb.


----------



## xxshellsxx

37+3 scheduled csection due to both breech. Di/Di boys - 6lb 5oz and 5lb 2oz


----------



## Pinkie 33

35+5 by c-section due to IUGR. Tommy was 7lb6 and Elsie 3lb6. We had two weeks in NICU. Both thriving &#128516; 
Good luck X


----------



## Calitwins

Delivered 35+2, weighed 4.1 and 4.13.


----------



## Stinas

38 Weeks scheduled C-Section......Baby A was 5lbs 11oz and Baby B was 6lbs 8oz


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks again everyone for sharing your twins birth gestation & weights. It is really very interesting! :flower:

As a quick summary, it appears that most babies arrived in week 34 and week 37 - followed by week 36 and then week 35 :thumbup: xx


----------



## Christie2011

I'm wondering for those that responded, was there a reason for going early? Did a growth scan show something, pre e, something else? Or was it spontaneous?


----------



## marymoomin

Spontaneous.


----------



## AngelUK

I am guessing you don't mean me, as at 37 weeks mine didn't arrive early. But for what it is worth, mine arrived by scheduled c-section.


----------



## Twinmum87

Christie2011 said:


> I'm wondering for those that responded, was there a reason for going early? Did a growth scan show something, pre e, something else? Or was it spontaneous?

Spontaneous. Twin 1's waters broke and contractions started 10hrs later. They did try to stop it as NICU/SCBU was full but it did not work.


----------



## twinmummy06

Emergency c-section after a growth scan revealed twin 2 hadn't grown in 2 weeks and was distressed.


----------



## jogami

37+2. 

2.1 kg and 2.4 kg respectively.


----------



## LJoxo

32+4 3lbs 6 & 3lbs 12 

which my consultant said was probably due to OC - my girls stayed 4 weeks in NNU to establish feeding & maintain a healthy weight :)


----------



## eppgirl

I delivered mine at 36 weeks via csection due to pre eclampsia (I had a previous csection due to pre e as well)

Babies were 6 lbs 14 oz and 5 lbs 11 oz.

Bigger twin was in NICU for 7 days due to respiratory distress but otherwise fine.


----------



## gabbygabz

35+4; Twin A (Zira) was 5lbs 2oz and Twin B (Lena) was 4lbs 11oz. Lena was in the NICU for 4 nights and Zira for 5 (both for size and temp issues only) and have been excellent ever since!


----------



## Christie2011

I found this today. Lots of information about twin pregnancies and outcomes from 100s of mommies. https://spreadsheets0.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?hl=en&key=tf0wb-eQ6v4r7UBQ3I9V7Wg&hl=en


----------



## calm

I was 34+4 and SF weighed 6 pounds and LF 5.3 pounds.They were in observation for 12 hours but no nicu as such


----------



## Christie2011

38 weeks (elective c-section) but had been watched closely for weeks due to extreme swelling and protein in urine.

Baby A - 6lbs 1oz
Baby B - 6lbs 15oz

Baby B spend 2 days in nicu (after the first 24 hours with me) due to low glucose and spitting up formula they attempted to give her.

I ended up spending an extra day due to high blood pressure, which spiked 3 days after delivery.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Boys born at 34 weeks exactly.

They weighed 5lbs 1 and 5lbs 6, and spend 16 days in NICU as feeders and growers.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Lollipopbop

Elective c section because twins were breech at 37 +2 and weighed 5lb 1oz and 5lb 7oz. No time in special care


----------



## pixie23

35+5

4lb 7oz
5lb 4oz


----------



## Sapphire86

35+1 spontaneous labor so proceeded with repeat c-section after uncomplicated twin pregnancy

5lb 6oz and 4lb13oz 

Larger baby spent 6 days in nicu for feeding issues


----------

